# memcached-1.4.1 is marked as broken: does not link?



## magic22cn (Nov 27, 2009)

I am using FreeBSD 8.0 RC3

Is there no memcached avaliable for it now or I do anything wrong?


```
su root
cd /usr/ports/databases/memached
make install clean
```

thx for your kind support!


----------



## magic22cn (Nov 27, 2009)

holy shit

make install clean is not work

but portinstall works fine!


----------



## magic22cn (Nov 27, 2009)

sorry, still can not work

and I download the source package and try to make and install it

still error


```
make  all-recursive
Making all in doc
make  all-am
gcc -std=gnu99 -fprofile-arcs -ftest-coverage -g -O2 -pthread -Wall -Werror -pedantic -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wredundant-decls   -L/usr/local/lib -o memcached-debug memcached_debug-memcached.o  memcached_debug-hash.o memcached_debug-slabs.o  memcached_debug-items.o  memcached_debug-assoc.o  memcached_debug-thread.o  memcached_debug-daemon.o  memcached_debug-stats.o memcached_debug-util.o  memcached_debug-cache.o  -lgcov  -lumem  -levent
/usr/lib/libgcov.a(_gcov.o)(.text+0x145f): In function `gcov_exit':
: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail_local'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/magic22cn/memcached-1.4.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/magic22cn/memcached-1.4.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/magic22cn/memcached-1.4.1.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 27, 2009)

The Makefile is clear:


```
.if ${OSVERSION} >= 800000
BROKEN=         does not link
.endif
```

You'll have to wait for a new port for FreeBSD8.


----------



## magic22cn (Nov 27, 2009)

ok, thx a lot


----------



## danger@ (Nov 27, 2009)

btw, if you run amd64, uncommend the BROKEN line and it should compile as well as link for you. (at least it worked for me, however I used gcc44 )


----------



## APseudoUtopia (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there any update on this? I tried searching for a PR, but I couldn't find anything? I've been having my memcached functions return FALSE for everything, which is really causing some issues with my application. I was wondering if this is a work in progress, or if we're waiting for input from the Memcached devs or what?

Thanks.


----------



## Warlock (Dec 8, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> btw, if you run amd64, uncommend the BROKEN line and it should compile as well as link for you. (at least it worked for me, however I used gcc44 )



I can confirm this. Works OK with the default GCC too .


----------



## APseudoUtopia (Dec 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm using i386. The Xeons I use are old and don't support 64-bit.


----------

